# [solved] x86_64 und das USE Flag x86

## ixo

Hallo,

ich versuche auf meinem Rechner ein 64 Bit System zum Laufen zu bekommen. Als Live CD habe ich 64Bit Kubuntu genommen (Alles lief auf Anhieb.) Basis der Installation ist 2008_beta. Die Installation von Java blockiert mich - ich habe so allmählich keine Ahnung, wo ich noch suchen soll:

```
# emerge =dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.15

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.15 to /

 * jdk-5.0u15-dlj-linux-amd64.bin RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

 * jdk-5.0u15-dlj-linux-i586.bin RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * checking jdk-5.0u15-dlj-linux-i586.bin ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking jdk-5.0u15-dlj-linux-amd64.bin ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

sh: /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.15/distdir/jdk-5.0u15-dlj-linux-i586.bin jdk-5.0u15-dlj-linux-amd64.bin: No such file or directory

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.15 failed.

. . . (usw)

```

Das fehlende File ist aber da:

```
ls -l /usr/portage/distfiles/jdk-5.0u15-dlj-linux-amd64.bin

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage 44048720 Apr  5 13:47 /usr/portage/distfiles/jdk-5.0u15-dlj-linux-amd64.bin

```

 :Question: 

Beim Versuch, die aktuelle Version zu installieren:

```
# emerge =dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.05

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.05 to /

 * jdk-6u5-dlj-linux-amd64.bin RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                        [ ok ]

 * jdk-6u5-dlj-linux-i586.bin RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * checking jdk-6u5-dlj-linux-i586.bin ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * checking jdk-6u5-dlj-linux-amd64.bin ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

usage: jdk-6u5-dlj-linux-i586.bin [--accept-license] [--unpack]

    --accept-license  signifies you accept the license terms for installing

                      this software.

    --unpack  unpack JAR files compressed with Pack200

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.05 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2730:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       sh "${DISTDIR}"/${A} --accept-license --unpack || die "Failed to unpack"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to unpack

```

(In /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.05/temp/build.log steht auch nicht mehr.)

 :Question: 

Auf 32 Bit Gentoo auf dem Laptop sind die beiden Java Versionen bei mir installiert (anderer Rechner).

Hier noch ein paar Infors über mein System:

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.5_rc1 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 05 Apr 2008 03:38:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distcc distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://lotte.schnulli.de/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aio alsa amd64 arts asf avi berkdb bigpatch branding bzip2 cdparanoia cdr child-protection cli cmdsubmenu cracklib crypt cups dbus divx4linux dolby-record-switch dri dv dvbplayer dvd dvdr dvdread emacs encode exif ffmpeg firefox foomaticdb fortran gif gimp glitz gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog jack java javascript jpeg jpeg2k jumpplay kde kdehiddenvisibility kdexdeltas libg++ libwww live lm_sensors logitech-mouse mad midi mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis openexr opengl openmp other_var1 other_var2 pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png povray ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline reflection rtc samba sdl server session setup-plugin slang slp smp snmp sound spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 submenu subtitles svg tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vcd virtualization vorbis wxgtk1 x86 xcomposite xine xml2 xorg xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev vmware"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Leider habe ich von diesem Java Kram überhaupt keine Ahnung. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee. Diese Probleme verhindern bei mir scheinbar die Installation von X durch diverse Abhängigkeiten.

Vielen Dank, ixoLast edited by ixo on Sat Apr 05, 2008 11:21 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## franzf

Evtl. kein Plattenplatz mehr in /var/tmp?

// edit

Alternative:

eigentlich sollte java nicht zwingend notwendig sein. Schau doch mal mit emerge -p xorg-x11 nach wer das will, oder deaktivier für den Anfang java vollständig (USE="-java" in make.conf).

Sollte dich für den Anfang jedenfalls weiterbringen.

----------

## ixo

Hallo fanzf,

auf der Partition (alles auf einer, außer /boot) sind ca. 110GB frei, das sollte eigentlich reichen   :Smile: 

Ich habe '-java' eingetragen, außerdem virtual/jre und virtual/jdk mit emerge --unmerge herausgenommen. Damit wäre die Abhängigkeit weg.

Was ich jetzt nicht verstehen ist:

Abhängigkeiten:

```
# nice emerge --pretend --verbose --update --deep --newuse world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09-r1  USE="acpi gtk (multilib) -custom-cflags" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.2.12-r7  USE="X dbus jpeg nls pam png ppds samba slp ssl tiff -ldap -php" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-fs/samba-3.0.28  USE="acl cups ipv6 pam python readline -ads -async -automount -caps -doc -examples -fam -ldap -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind" LINGUAS="-ja -pl" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.8  USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -vim-syntax -xinerama" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-settings-169.07  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r3  USE="X cups gtk -bindist -cjk -djvu" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ghostscript-0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/emacs-22.1-r3  USE="X Xaw3d alsa gif gtk jpeg png sound spell tiff toolkit-scroll-bars xpm -gzip-el -hesiod -motif -source" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/emacs-22  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emacs/autoconf-mode-2.61  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emacs/po-mode-0.17  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.14-r1  USE="emacs" 0 kB 

Total: 12 packages (12 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```
# emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers          

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> starting parallel fetching pid 23459

>>> Emerging (1 of 7) net-print/cups-1.2.12-r7 to /

 * cups-1.2.12-source.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * checking cups-1.2.12-source.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * You are running an x86 system, but /usr/lib64 exists, cups will install all library objects into this directory!

 * You should remove /usr/lib64, but before you do, you should check for existing objects, and re-compile all affected packages.

 * You can use qfile (emerge portage-utils to install qfile) to get a list of the affected ebuilds:

 * # qfile -qC /usr/lib64

 * 

 * ERROR: net-print/cups-1.2.12-r7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   cups-1.2.12-r7.ebuild, line   69:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "lib64 on x86 detected"

 *  The die message:

 *   lib64 on x86 detected

```

Was hat cups mit den nvidia-drivers zu tun und wieso erzählt mir die Kiste etwas davon, dass ich auf einem x86 System bin??

Gruss, ixo

----------

## franzf

Irgendwas läuft da noch nicht so ganz...

 *Quote:*   

> * You are running an x86 system, but /usr/lib64 exists

 

Installierst du von ner CD aus?

Hast du das rchtige "/" gemounted?

----------

## ixo

Es lag an dem 'x86' use Flag. Ich dachte, das wäre nötig um auch 32 Bit Bibliotheken zu erzeugen   :Embarassed: 

Jetzt kompiliert nvidia-drivers erst 'mal. Hoffentlich läuft's weiter gut (dauert noch ein bisschen).

Aber hat jemand eine Idee woran das Problem mit Java liegen könnte? Wie gesagt, auf der Kiste ist massenhaft Festplattenplatz und sie hat 4GB RAM (deswegen will ich auch auf 64 Bit).

Gruss ixo.

----------

## franzf

 *ixo wrote:*   

> Es lag an dem 'x86' use Flag. Ich dachte, das wäre nötig um auch 32 Bit Bibliotheken zu erzeugen   

 

Hast du denn nach Entfernen des USE-Flags auch nochmal das jdk versucht? Vllt. war das auch dafür der Grund.

----------

## ixo

Ja, gerade schon gemacht.

Es lag an dem Flag - Java lies sich installieren, X startet.   :Very Happy: 

Vielen Dank, ixo

Edit: Habe die Überschrift angepasst, vielleicht hilft's ja jemanden.

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *ixo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [/code]
> 
> Was hat cups mit den nvidia-drivers zu tun und wieso erzählt mir die Kiste etwas davon, dass ich auf einem x86 System bin??
> ...

 

Um das noch zu erklären: Wenn Du genau schaust, baust Du nvidia-drivrs mit gtk, welchs wiederum cups braucht (siehe useflags deiner Ausgabe) ...

----------

## ManfredB

Mal eine Frage zum Ausgangspunkt dieses Threads:

Ich verstehe noch nicht ganz richtig, wie du 2008_beta installierst.

LiveCD Kubuntu 64

und dann?

Wie gehst du da vor?

Ich habe auch versucht, eine solche Installation hinzubekommen,

aber habs bisher nicht geschafft, dass dann gebootet wird.

Wie muss ich zB den kernel einrichten,

damit mein Intel Pentium D 820 (DualCore) richtig eingerichtet wird.

In der menuconfig komme ich damit noch nicht zurecht.

Danke für Hilfe.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## ixo

@ManfredB

Hallo,

kubuntu zu installieren, ist was für Idioten (so einfach, positiv gemeint). Von der CD Booten, anschließend partitionieren und dann "Installieren" (oder so ähnlich) sagen. Das war's (fast). Dafür kann man auch fast nichts einstellen und dürft sehr schnell auf dem Schlauch stehen, wenn irgendetwas nicht passt. (Die Ziel-Gentoo und die Ubuntu Version müssen natürlich passen, d.h. beides 64 oder 32 Bit).

Anschließend habe ich Kubuntu gebootet, und die Updates über das Internet installiert. Etwas ungewohnt ist, dass das Passwort für root beim Starten des Paketmanagers das Userpasswort ist (was man am Anfang vergeben hat) und dass man mit 'sudo bash' (ohne Passwort) in der Shell zum Superuser wird. Der Paketmanager findet sich im kde-Menü unter 'System' als erster Eintrag, ich glaube er hieß Adept, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.)

In einer Shell bin ich dann der üblichen Anleitung von Gentoo gefolgt. Kubuntu habe ich genommen, da die CD recht neu ist und die dort vorhandenen Treiber dann wahrscheinlich auch recht neu sind (jedenfalls hatte ich keine Probleme).

Da ich kubuntu auch auf der Platte haben wollte (zum Herumspielen für meinen Sohn, Gentoo ist noch nichts für ihn), habe ich den rechner folgendermaßen konfiguriert:

/boot (sollte >=100MB haben, Kubuntu installiert da allen möglichen Kram)

/ für Kubuntu

/ für Gentoo

Bei der Installation von Kubuntu wurde Grub eingerichet und /boot entsprechend gefüllt.

Bei der Installation von Gentoo habe ich auch /boot von Kubunto gemountet und dort ein Verzeichnis 'gentoo' angelegt (um es übersichtlich zu halten). In dieses Verzeichnis habe ich den von mir generierten gentoo-kernel kopiert und anschließend  /boot/grub/menu.lst um den Eintrag für gentoo erweitert (kubuntu schreibt da übrigens allen möglichen grauenhaften Kram rein).

Das Einrichten des Kernels hat mit der Art der Installation nichts zu tun. Da gibt's einige Hilfen in der Installationsdoku. Falls Du so etwas noch nie gemacht hast, ist es vielleicht sinnvoll, den genkernel zu nehmen. Davon habe ich aber keine Ahnung, ich habe mir die kernel immer selbst zusammengebastelt.

Ansonsten solltest Du vielleicht einen eigenen Thread für die Installation Deines kernels aufmachen - die Überschrift hier passt nicht gerade.

Viele Grüße, ixo

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm, warum ist gentoo noch nichts für den Jungen.

Ich würde ihm auch Gentoo vorsetzen, mit der Zeit bekommt er es schon heraus wie was wo wann funktioniert.

Achja *buntu setzt auf debian und das nutzt apt-get zum installieren, dieses apters blabla ist nur ein gafisches Frontend, also zum pakete installieren kann man auch apt-get install chroot eingeben. (indem Fall jetzt das Paket chroot)

----------

## ixo

@Max Steel,

Hallo.

 *Quote:*   

> Hmmm, warum ist gentoo noch nichts für den Jungen. 

 

Naja, er hat jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren Gentoo auf der Büchse und ich pflege sie für ihn. Er weiß gerade 'mal, wie man mount aufruft (muss er zum Server, sonst kommt er nicht an die Daten   :Twisted Evil:  ) und kann seit Neustem kate einigermaßen bedienen. (Seit er sich für einen Physik Wettbewerb (hat übrigens landesweit (bundesland) den dritten Preis bekommen) mit openoffice einen abgebrochen hat, um ein paar Formeln zu schreiben, habe ich ihn von den Vorzügen von LaTeX überzeugen können.)

Gentoo erfordert schon einiges an Verständnis (z.B. Editor bedienen, ohne das System zu zerschießen), da ist so etwas wie Kubuntu sicherlich einfacher für den Einstieg. Er kann zwar inzwischen auch mit emerge Programme installieren (insbesondere Spiele   :Smile:  ), aber ihn in den paar wichtigen Konfigurationsdateien (make.conf, /etc/portage/xxx) herumfummeln zu lassen dürfte dann sehr schnell zum ungeplanten Ende führen.

An Kubuntu gefällt mir, dass man (soweit ich das bisher verstanden habe), sehr schnell auf die Shell Ebene muss, da es so etwas wie Yast nicht gibt. Dadurch muss er sich (nach einem einfachen Einstieg) relativ schnell mit dem System beschäftigen. Die Foren scheinen auch recht aktiv zu sein.

Nebenbei setzte ich demnächst einen neuen Rechner für ihn auf und das bekommt er mit Sicherheit nicht mit Gentoo hin. Erfolgserlebnisse sind für die heutige Pisa-Jugend ja nicht unwichtig.

 *Quote:*   

> Achja *buntu setzt auf debian und das nutzt apt-get zum installieren, dieses apters blabla ist nur ein gafisches Frontend, also zum pakete installieren kann man auch apt-get install chroot eingeben.

 

Ich weiß, ich wollte dem Fragsteller nur nicht zumuten, sich damit beschäftigen zu müssen. chroot war übrigens bei mir schon mitinstalliert. Das Update habe ich nur aus Prinzip gestartet, um die Installation zu aktualisieren - für die Installation von gentoo braucht man das nicht.

Viele Grüße, ixo

----------

## Max Steel

 *ixo wrote:*   

> @Max Steel,
> 
> Hallo.

 

@ ixo

Hoi

 *Quote:*   

> Naja, er hat jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren Gentoo auf der Büchse und ich pflege sie für ihn. Er weiß gerade 'mal, wie man mount aufruft (muss er zum Server, sonst kommt er nicht an die Daten   )

 

Gerade für sowas gibt es tools wie autofs, von wegen Erfolgserlebnis könntest du das ihn selber mal einrichten lassen und ihm sozusagen den Weg weißen, mit mc ist das einfach genug um sich mit der Shell vertrauter zu machen.

Damit mounte ich nach /mnt/lan/ die ganzen nfs-sachen die sich ergeben, wie mp3s, videos, installs, etc.pp. vom Server.

Damit müssten auch sambashares und alles mögliche funktionieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo erfordert schon einiges an Verständnis (z.B. Editor bedienen, ohne das System zu zerschießen), da ist so etwas wie Kubuntu sicherlich einfacher für den Einstieg. Er kann zwar inzwischen auch mit emerge Programme installieren (insbesondere Spiele   ), aber ihn in den paar wichtigen Konfigurationsdateien (make.conf, /etc/portage/xxx) herumfummeln zu lassen dürfte dann sehr schnell zum ungeplanten Ende führen.

 

Gut da hast du nicht einmal so unrecht, es stimmt schon, aber irgendwann sollte er schon damit anfangen.

Erfolgserlebnisse sind halt auch wichtig.

Wenn er dann mal ein paar Grundlagen hat also wo was ist auf Linux (nicht buntuspezifisch) dann kann er sich auch mal an größeres ranwagen, wie ein einfaches System, ohne schwere Sachen wie eigener Kernel oder sowas, Hilfestellung ist dabei eben wichtig.

 *Quote:*   

> An Kubuntu gefällt mir, dass man (soweit ich das bisher verstanden habe), sehr schnell auf die Shell Ebene muss, da es so etwas wie Yast nicht gibt. Dadurch muss er sich (nach einem einfachen Einstieg) relativ schnell mit dem System beschäftigen. Die Foren scheinen auch recht aktiv zu sein.

 

Das es man da auch ziemlich schnell auf die Shell muss kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ich habs aber auch noch nie produktiv oder zum testen eingesetzt.

 *Quote:*   

> Nebenbei setzte ich demnächst einen neuen Rechner für ihn auf und das bekommt er mit Sicherheit nicht mit Gentoo hin. Erfolgserlebnisse sind für die heutige Pisa-Jugend ja nicht unwichtig.

 

Da stimme ich mit dir überein.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich weiß, ich wollte dem Fragsteller nur nicht zumuten, sich damit beschäftigen zu müssen. chroot war übrigens bei mir schon mitinstalliert. Das Update habe ich nur aus Prinzip gestartet, um die Installation zu aktualisieren - für die Installation von gentoo braucht man das nicht.
> 
> Viele Grüße, ixo

 

ja stimmt, dieses apt-get dingens finde ich auch nicht so das wahre.

Hast recht, meine Laufbahn war auch nicht so durchlaufend und von regelmäßigen "Schrotter" gespickt.

Soll heißen das System war einfach geschrottet, hätte ich damals das Wissen gehabt hätte ich es bestimmt wieder zum laufen gebracht, aber warum denn, neuinstallen ist doch einfacher.

Grüßle

Max Steel

// Endgültige Fassung!

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

Debian ist toll um zu lernen. Nicht zuviel in's Eingemachte gehen müssen, aber auch nicht zu wenig. Mir hat das auf meinem Weg zu Gentoo sehr geholfen.

Und übrigens, und das ist jetzt aber total OT, sind sämtliche Paketmanager in Debian und deren Derivaten sog. Wrapper für dpkg.

Man kann per Hand nur mit diesem Befehl installieren: 'dpkg -i /Pfad/zum/Paket/<Paket>.deb'.

MfG  Jens

----------

